# Why is the help list locked?



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

I seem to be one of the furthest south plow guys! I would be willing to travel if the work is there! FWIW, when North Carolina gets snows, the rates are $200-250 per hour, if anyone is interested! 

TaskForcePowerwashing & Snow Removal
Richmond, VA
804-339-2984

Bill

PS that list is an awesome idea and needs to be expanded!!


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

I AM FROM THE WILKES BARRE/HAZLETON/SCRANTON PA (NEPA) AREA. IM WILLING TO TRAVEL UP TO 50 MILES. I HAVE REASONABLE RATES. IM AVAILABLE 24/7 EVEN ON CHRISTMAS DAY. 
02 FORD F-250SD EXTENDED CAB 7.5FT WESTERN PLOW WITH A WESTERN 1000 SALT SPREADER THAT HOLDS 600LBS OF ROCK SALT. 

valley wide lawn
You can call 570-719-9861 or 570-675-0961 :yow!: 


SOON
05 FORD F-350SD EXTENDED CAB


----------

